
Terry Tao's Linear Algebra Lecture Notes - Bootvis
http://www.math.ucla.edu/~tao/resource/general/115a.3.02f/
======
Bootvis
I found these notes through this comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772019)

The poster there described these notes as:

"He (Terry Tao) didn't like the book, so he decided to write his own lecture
notes, which formed a book unto themselves. (...) If you ever have the itch to
learn linear algebra, read them, they're quite excellent."

